# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian language for your particular needs

## tutorrus

Russian for your particular purpose. You might be a student studying Russian, or someone who need a translation or consultation just once. Contact me for getting the following: 
Regular and full explanations and answers on all your questions concerning the usage of Russian words and structures;
English-Russian translations;
Help with tasks, tests, etc.
Information (articles, different kinds of data) from Russian magazines, newspapers, RuNet.
Answers on questions about Russia.
Help with making a speech/presentation in Russian.   
Simple explanation, MORE real EXAMPLES than grammatical terms. Serious and responsible attitude. Native speaker.

----------


## Rtyom

Completely free? No fee?

----------


## Lampada

> Completely free? No fee?

 Говорят, что бесплатный только сыр в мышеловке.  Ну, мы ещё знаем MasterRussian.    ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Ну, вид Артёма на аватаре того поста показывает, что он серьёзно подозревает бесплатности!   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Ну, вид Артёма на аватаре того поста показывает, что он серьёзно подозревает бесплатности!

 Судя по выражению лица Артёма на аватаре, можно предположить:  он серьёзно подозревает, что услуги тюторов не будут бесплатными.

----------


## Rtyom

Сменить аватар, что ли?  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Сменить аватар, что ли?

 Нормальный такой брутальный взгляд. =)

----------


## Rtyom

Вообще-то я там сонный.  ::  Но это незаметно.  ::

----------


## Leof

> Вообще-то я там сонный.  Но это незаметно.

 А ещё замёрзший, в сырой одежде, голодный, сердитый, умытый холодной водой, и дым от костра глаза щиплет? Это в походе или на пикнике или на даче, или нет?  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Это в Китае.  ::

----------


## Leof

А! Я так и знал!  ::  
Ты всю ночь убегал от пограничников, от того и вид у тебя сонный!

----------


## Rtyom

Откуда  ::

----------


## Leof

Ха! У нас, у пограничников, свои секреты!

----------


## Rtyom

Знаю я эти секреты. Я в армии пограничником приписан.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

подозрительно. Что ты там сделал в Китае? Стирал мосты, что ли?   ::   
я так и знал! обратите внимание, ребята! Вот наш вор! Он вовсе не швед, а обыкновенный типичный русский мужик!!!!

----------


## Rtyom

> подозрительно. Что ты там сделал в Китае? Стирал мосты, что ли?    
> я так и знал! обратите внимание, ребята! Вот наш вор! Он вовсе не швед, а обыкновенный типичный русский мужик!!!!

 Сначала испр.: 
Лучше сказать «делал», если ты употребил потом форму «стирал».
Что значит «стирать мосты»? Или имелось в виду «спирать»?  :: 
Достаточно одного слова: либо «обыкновенный», либо «типичный».
ставить больше трёх восклицательных знаков — дурной тон в русском языке (кажется, заразился риторикой от Заи  :: ). 
По существу: 
Jag

----------


## Zaya

> ставить больше трёх восклицательных знаков — дурной тон в русском языке

 Кстати да. А немного риторики не помешает, если знаешь, что к тебе прислушаются и перестанут делать эту ошибку.
Я не назвала бы это "дурным тоном", но ошибка нежелательная. *kalinka_vinnie*, тех, кто так пишет, часто принимают за эмоциональных дурочек, уж поверь мне.)

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=Rtyom] 

> подозрительно. Что ты там сделал в Китае? Стирал мосты, что ли?    
> я так и знал! обратите внимание, ребята! Вот наш вор! Он вовсе не швед, а обыкновенный типичный русский мужик!!!!

 Сначала испр.: 
Лучше сказать «делал», если ты употребил потом форму «стирал».
Что значит «стирать мосты»? Или имелось в виду «спирать»?  :: 
Достаточно одного слова: либо «обыкновенный», либо «типичный».
ставить больше трёх восклицательных знаков — дурной тон в русском языке (кажется, заразился риторикой от Заи  :: ). 
По существу: 
Jag

----------


## Zaya

> "стирать" - "steal" не так ли? А что такое спирать, мои словари молчат!    
> Хорошо, буду исправляться (или "исправлюсь"), не буду ставить больше трех восклицательных знаков!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> Черт.

 Нет, не так.
to steal - воровать; красть, украсть.
стирать - to wash (первое, что пришло в голову мне); to delete, to erase, to wipe off,...
спирать... А словари тебе такого и не скажут.)) Или скажут, но не то (в выражении "дыхание спёрло" другой глагол, я думаю). Попробуй "спер*е*ть", обычно этот глагол в совершенном виде употребляется.) Это как раз "украсть", но просторечный вариант. Синонимы: стянуть, стащить. Те, которые ты вряд ли найдёшь в словарях: сп...здить, стибрить, спартизанить, спионерить, свистнуть, приделать ноги (обычно с "кто-то", напр., "кто-то мосту ноги приделал").
На эту тему анекдот есть:
Профессор читает лекцию о словообразовании. Рассказывает как образовалось слово "стибрить". Просто Александр Македонский, переходя через реку Тибр, потерял своего коня. И тогда он крикнул: "Кто сТибрил коня?". Один из студентов поднимает руку и спрашивает: "А под городом Пиза подобного случая не происходило?" 
Из орфографического: *спереть*, сопр*у*, сопрёшь; _прош._ спёр, спёрла  Оливковым выделены исправления (спасибо Оле).

----------


## Оля

> Просто Александр Македонский, переходя через реку Тибр, потерял своего коня.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  "стирать" - "steal" не так ли? А что такое спирать, мои словари молчат!    
> Хорошо, буду исправляться (или "исправлюсь"), не буду ставить больше трех восклицательных знаков!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> Черт.    Нет, не так.
> to steal - воровать; красть, украсть.
> стирать - to wash (первое, что пришло в голову мне); to delete, to erase, to wipe off,...
> спирать... А словари тебе такого и не скажут.)) Или скажут, но не то (в выражении "дыхание спёрло" другой глагол, я думаю). Попробуй "спер*е*ть", обычно этот глагол в совершенном виде употребляется.) Это как раз "украсть", но просторечный вариант. Синонимы: стянуть, стащить. Те, которые ты вряд ли найдёшь в словарях: сп...здить, стибрить, спартизанить, спионерить, свистнуть, приделать ноги (обычно с "кто-то", напр., "кто-то мосту ноги приделал").
> На эту тему анекдот есть:
> Профессор читает лекцию о словообразовании. Рассказывает как образовалось слово "стибрить". Просто Александр Македонский, переходя через реку Тибр, потерял своего коня. И тогда он крикнул: "Кто сТибрил коня?". Один из студентов поднимает руку и спрашивает: "А под городом Пиза подобного случая не происходило?" 
> Из орфографического: *спереть*, сопр*у*, сопрёшь; _прош._ спёр, спёрла  Оливковым выделены исправления (спасибо Оле).

 Ничего себе!!!! Я наверно когда-то спутался и "стирать" было твердо набито в моей голове   ::  Спасибо за подробное объяснение, Зая!!!!!!!!!!!   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Ничего себе!!!! Я наверно когда-то перепутал и вбил себе в голову, что steal - это "стирать".   Спасибо за подробное объяснение, Зая!!!!!!!!!!!

 С кем спутался?  :P   ::  
Пожалуйста, *kalinka_vinnie*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ЗЫ: Чтобы сойти за дурочку, восклицательных знаков мало, так что у тебя пока плохо получается.))

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Ничего себе!!!! Я наверно когда-то перепутал и вбил себе в голову, что steal - это "стирать".   Спасибо за подробное объяснение, Зая!!!!!!!!!!!     С кем спутался?  :P   
> Пожалуйста, *kalinka_vinnie*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ЗЫ: Чтобы сойти за дурочку, восклицательных знаков мало, так что у тебя пока плохо получается.))

 Зая!!!!!!!! Неужели так необходимо ставить точку между концом предложения и смайлом?!!!!!!!!!
Почему-то вспоминается выражение Матроскина - "grammar Nazi"  ::  Без обид, я просто шучу  ::

----------


## Zaya

Совсем не обязательно.
И вообще, калинка туда не смотрел, калинку объяснение увлекло.))) 
Можешь то же самое серьёзно сказать, я не обижусь.)) Это привычка.  Могут у меня быть плохие привычки? 
Правда, раньше я их красным не выделяла. Это лишнее, ты прав  ::   ::   ::    *kalinka_vinnie*, ты меня простишь??????????????????????????????????  ?????   ::

----------


## Rtyom

::   
Предлагаю внести «нацистского грамматиста» в список легенд нашего 
форума наравне с «архаической зимой» и «божьей рыбой»  ::    ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Совсем не обязательно.
> И вообще, калинка туда не смотрел, калинку объяснение увлекло.))) 
> Можешь то же самое серьёзно сказать, я не обижусь.)) Это привычка.  Могут у меня быть плохие привычки? 
> Правда, раньше я их красным не выделяла. Это лишнее, ты прав     *kalinka_vinnie*, ты меня простишь??????????????????????????????????  ?????

 Ну ладно, только один раз. но больше этого не делай, слышишь? Вернее, читаешь? 
И хватить с этими знаками везде!!!!!

----------


## Zaya

> Ну ладно, только один раз. Но больше этого не делай, слышишь? Вернее, видишь? 
> И хватит_с этими знаками везде!!!!!

   ::  
- Заец! За-а-а-е-е-ец! Ты меня слышишь?!
- Слышу, слышу.
Из мультфильма "Ну, погоди!".

----------

